# Partial lobectomy for brain region



## TBAUSLEY (Apr 3, 2009)

When a phys performed a Craniectomy for Resection for Tumor-Frontal Region & then performs a partial lobectomy.

What is the best CPT code for Partial lobectomy or would this be inclusive to the Cranecitomy?


----------

